# Plant highlights!



## wantsome (Sep 3, 2006)

That Bucephalandra is incredible I'm going to search the ends of the earth for it.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

I challenge someone to post a picture of blyxa that looks like that and not alter the colors in the picture. While it will get a little orangish red in optimal conditions it will not look like that. Pictures of plants on the internet have to be taken with a grain of salt because if it looks too good to be true then you're probably right. People love to mess with contrast and alter colors of pictures.

Rare one of a kind blyxa or photo editing tricks you be the judge. 


http://s18.photobucket.com/user/rrrrramos/media/l.jpg.html


----------



## TheFlyingBear (Jun 20, 2015)

ua hua said:


> I challenge someone to post a picture of blyxa that looks like that and not alter the colors in the picture. While it will get a little orangish red in optimal conditions it will not look like that. Pictures of plants on the internet have to be taken with a grain of salt because if it looks too good to be true then your probably right. People love to mess with contrast and alter colors of pictures.


I see what you mean.








This is what it is supposed to look like right? With slightly bronzed tips?


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

idk if that buce pic is shopped or not but that is extremely cool


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

I call total bull on that Bucephalandra picture.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

_Bucephalandra_ plants can be insanely colorful but that photo might be pushing it a little. Regardless, nice list OP!


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

I much prefer seeing pictures of the plants in their true form and not having colors over exaggerated to the point they look like there from the movie Avatar. I have seen the same thing done with pictures of fish as well. A little enhancement is one thing but if you can't find another example of the plant or fish looking like it does in a certain picture then you can bet the farm it has been altered.


----------



## TheFlyingBear (Jun 20, 2015)

burr740 said:


> idk if that buce pic is shopped or not but that is extremely cool


I honestly hope not. I read something that buce's can take up to a month to color up. Like I said though I am a total scrub to plants! But, I learned that not all pictures are trustworthy today. I'M LEARNDING.








Found this pic on twitter, it still looks fairly blue but I can see how the first one is most possibly altered.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

TheFlyingBear said:


> I honestly hope not. I read something that buce's can take up to a month to color up. Like I said though I am a total scrub to plants! But, I learned that not all pictures are trustworthy today. I'M LEARNDING.


This is what I would say it really looks like. 

http://i1379.photobucket.com/albums...ection/BUCE-RM19_ArrogantBlue_zpsr4h7c9pq.jpg


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm still waiting on my shipment of Buces, but I am pretty darn sure that Buces really can look like that pic. But for Buces to show their nice colors, they must be grown submersed and at least have co2. I think high light and dosing ferts further helps the crazy colors develop. Grown emersed or in low tech, the color is just pretty much a regular green. Now the popular pictures on google by Vasteq I am fairly sure are photoshopped/contrasted quite a bit.

From what someone told me, they recommended Brownie series and Kedagang series of Buces as they seem to show the most amount of coloration, but haven't seen it yet to fully believe it, just mentioning though.

If you are looking for Arrogant Blue, Ebi on this forum grows some
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=917481&highlight=
He's been on vacation, but is coming back tomorrow I believe. I know he has arrogant blue, but not sure if he has any for sale at the moment, but maybe enough has grown since his vacation and he might have some to sell.

Thanks for that moss mention, never seen that, will check out HAN's.

Blyxa Japonica is definitely a very nice looking common plant, and it grows fast too.


----------



## TheFlyingBear (Jun 20, 2015)

WaterLife said:


> I'm still waiting on my shipment of Buces, but I am pretty darn sure that Buces really can look like that pic. But for Buces to show their nice colors, they must be grown submersed and at least have co2. I think high light and dosing ferts further helps the crazy colors develop. Grown emersed or in low tech, the color is just pretty much a regular green. Now the popular pictures on google by Vasteq I am fairly sure are photoshopped/contrasted quite a bit.
> 
> From what someone told me, they recommended Brownie series and Kedagang series of Buces as they seem to show the most amount of coloration, but haven't seen it yet to fully believe it, just mentioning though.
> 
> ...


AWESOME! Thank you! I actually live near him, I could easily pick up the plants I need from him too!


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

User amphirion had some mighty red blyxa, pretty sure these pics arent shopped











Its up high in the tank, very close to the light, probably has a lot to do with it...

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=472442

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=462497


----------

